# Fundbüro



## Friendlyman (17. Dezember 2006)

Aus aktuellem Anlaß habe ich diesen neuen Fred eröffnet.
Ich habe am Samstag den 16.12.2006 gegen 17.45 Uhr auf dem Waldparkplatz an der Hohen Mark 2 niegelnagelneue zusammengefaltete Bike-Reifen der Marke Michelin verloren. Sie lagen auf meinem Autodach und ich habe vergessen,sie vor dem Losfahren einzuladen. Da diese beiden Reifen auch noch für einen guten Freund bestimmt waren, ist das Ganze doppelt ärgerlich. Ich bitte den ehrlichen Finder sich bei mir zu melden. 
Mobil: 01608552763
Schon mal vielen Dank

Wolfgang


----------



## Friendlyman (23. Dezember 2006)

Hatte die Reifen ja für einen Freund mitgenommen. Ausgerechnet Jener hat das Reifenpäckchen heute im Tunnel bei Oberursel (B455) wieder gefunden.
Das heißt die Reifen lagen eine Woche im Tunnel und wurden heute vom rechtmäßigen Besitzer abgeholt. Dieser Vorgang wurde natürlich von mir begleitet, da ich das ja kaum glauben konnte.

Es gibt schon glückliche Zufälle oder hatte etwa das C... seine zarten Hände im Spiel.

Fröhliche Weihnachten an alle Mitbiker und Leser.

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2006)

sind die dinger jetzt echt von der hohemark bis zum tunnel auf dem dach liegen geblieben??


----------



## Friendlyman (23. Dezember 2006)

Ja und das obwohl ich sie direkt am hintersten Ende des Daches platziert habe. Da seht ihr mal welch einen Grip die Michelinen bereits im Ruhezustand entwickeln.


----------



## AbsentMinded (24. Dezember 2006)

Hohoho, das ist doch mal eine schöne (vor) Weihnachtsgeschichte. 



> Ja und das obwohl ich sie direkt am hintersten Ende des Daches platziert habe. Da seht ihr mal welch einen Grip die Michelinen bereits im Ruhezustand entwickeln.



Tja, wenn das ein Satz "Fat Albert" gewesen wären, wäre jetzt wohl eine Flasche Lackreiniger fällig.


----------



## caroka (17. Februar 2007)

Habe heute eine schwarze LED Lampe verloren (TRELOCK Sport-LED LS 200). Ist nix besonderes aber vielleicht findet sie ja jemand.   War am Altkönig und bin über Fuchstanz  Richtung Naturfreundehaus und dort nochmal den Trail an den Fischteichen vorbei.  
Würde mich freuen, wenn sie jemand findet.
Meldet Euch über PN.


----------



## caroka (9. März 2007)

OK, nachdem das mit meiner Lampe nicht geklappt hat, versuch ich es einfach mal mit meiner Brille. 
Ich habe sie so gegen 10:15 an der Quelle in Königstein liegen lassen.


----------



## Frank (9. März 2007)

Hört sich fast so an, als würdest du probeweise Sachen liegen lassen um zu sehen ob sie Jemand findet?

Vielleicht kommt heute ja noch wer von uns dort vorbei?

Wasn das für eine Brille? Farbe, Modell, Größe, Seriennummer?


----------



## caroka (9. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Hört sich fast so an, als würdest du probeweise Sachen liegen lassen um zu sehen ob sie Jemand findet?
> 
> Vielleicht kommt heute ja noch wer von uns dort vorbei?
> 
> Wasn das für eine Brille? Farbe, Modell, Größe, Seriennummer?



Dachte mir schon, dass so ein Kommentar kommt. 
Ich war schon da. Sie liegt da nicht mehr. Irgendjemand hat sie schon mitgenommen.  
Schwarz und alt war sie.


----------



## Maggo (9. März 2007)

an alle finder: 

wenn euch demnächst mal eine hübsche blonde bikerin mitte zwanzig ohne bike und ohne klamotten begegnet....die gehöhrt zu uns.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. März 2007)

hättest du das mal früher gepostet :

letzten sonntag zwischen sandplacken und saalburg lief da sowas junges blondes ganz einsam durch den wald ...
... aber sie hatte noch was an. vielleicht war sie es ja doch nicht


----------



## Maggo (9. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hättest du das mal früher gepostet :
> 
> letzten sonntag zwischen sandplacken und saalburg lief da sowas junges blondes ganz einsam durch den wald ...
> ... aber sie hatte noch was an. vielleicht war sie es ja doch nicht



naja, sie hatte "noch" was an, sie verliert ja nicht alles auf einmal.....


----------



## scottiee (9. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> an alle finder:
> 
> wenn euch demnächst mal eine hübsche blonde bikerin mitte zwanzig ohne bike und ohne klamotten begegnet....die gehöhrt zu uns.......



hast du ein steckbrief mit photo?


----------



## Maggo (9. März 2007)

scottiee schrieb:


> hast du ein steckbrief mit photo?



nö!


----------



## caroka (9. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> an alle finder:
> 
> wenn euch demnächst mal eine hübsche blonde bikerin mitte zwanzig ohne bike und ohne klamotten begegnet....die gehöhrt zu uns.......



Ohne Dich Maggo wärs Leben ja nur halb so lusdisch.    
Mein *Bike* würd ich aber nicht vergessen.


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ohne Dich Maggo wärs Leben ja nur halb so lusdisch.
> Mein *Bike* würd ich aber nicht vergessen.



Naja, heute in Kronberg hättest Du es doch gerne stehen lassen und dafür etwas anderes mitgenommen. Gib es zu!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (10. März 2007)

Irgenwie ehrt es mich ja schon, dass der von mir geöffnete Fred nun auch mit mit etwas banalerem Gesprächsstoff aufgefüllt wird, obwohl das Ganze ja mal einen ernst gemeinten Hintergrund hatte.

Falls da mal jemand Spass haben will.


----------



## Pecoloco (12. März 2007)

Aus gegebenem Anlass: Nen grauen Bellistic hat von euch nicht zufällig vorletzten Sonntag am Waldparkplatz in Königstein/Falkenstein gefunden. Schaut euch mein Benutzerbild an: Ich brauche diesen Helm!!!! Habe ihn, wie auch der Threadsteller, auf dem Dach vom Bus gelassen und als wir (da wir´s dann doch gemerkt haben) ca. 4 Minuten später wieder da warn war er schon weg. Hoffnung hab ich keine, aber nen Versuch ists ja Wert...


----------



## Frank (15. März 2007)

... und auch den Thread hier halt ich mal oben fest, zur allgemeinen Verwendung bei Verlust von Material, Verstand oder was auch immer.


----------



## tillo7 (26. März 2007)

Hallo,

habe letzte Woche kurz unterhalb des Sandplackens eine rote "Tune"-Kettenblattschraube verloren. Vielleicht steckt sie ja zufällig in irgendeinem Reifen . 

Danke

Tillo


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Mai 2007)

heul, hab meine specialized enduro langfinger schwarz/grau am letzten freitag auf dem parkplatz an der hohemark verloren. in der umgebung gibts nur schrott (meine meinung) und die neue speci-kollektion- naja...
vielleicht meldet sich der ehrliche finder und holt sich seinen finderlohn bei mir ab. bitte pn. danke für die aufmerksamkeit u. schönen abend, d.


----------



## scottiee (3. Mai 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> heul, hab meine specialized enduro langfinger schwarz/grau am letzten freitag auf dem parkplatz an der hohemark verloren. in der umgebung gibts nur schrott (meine meinung) und die neue speci-kollektion- naja...
> vielleicht meldet sich der ehrliche finder und holt sich seinen finderlohn bei mir ab. bitte pn. danke für die aufmerksamkeit u. schönen abend, d.



hää???


----------



## Tech3 (4. Mai 2007)

Glaub er meint Handschuhe


----------



## ghostlector (21. Mai 2007)

Hi
ich hab heute auf dem Melibokus ein Teil vom Sigma Tacho (Empfänger) gefunden!!


----------



## niggo86 (10. Juni 2007)

habe auf der dirt strecke in gravenbruch meine rückleuchte verloren!


----------



## Antianbolika (27. Juni 2007)

hat jemand eine silberne RPJ Bikebrille mit dunklen gläsern am Altkönig(Taunus) ligen sehn 
möglicher weise liegt sie  auf dem trail
nicht wichtig bin mir nicht mal sicher ob ich sie wieder will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moi (31. Juli 2007)

schorsch du witzbold. wenn du hier postet, willst du sie wieder haben. Wenn nicht, dann nicht posten.


----------



## Antianbolika (1. August 2007)

Moi schrieb:


> schorsch du witzbold. wenn du hier postet, willst du sie wieder haben. Wenn nicht, dann nicht posten.



vielleicht braucht jemand ne billige dann weis er wo es eine gibt 
ne aber kommt drauf an wenn se noch länger da liegt will ich sie nicht


----------



## Moi (4. August 2007)

noch länger? die liegt da doch schon mindestens nen viertel jahr


----------



## CaseOnline (29. Oktober 2007)

Servus!

Ich habe gestern Nachmittag meine Oakley-Brille auf dem Trail vom Großen Feldberg runter zum Querweg in Richtung kleinen Feldberg verloren. Es handelt sich um eine "custom-made" Oakley Half-Jacket, weisses (!) Gestell mit roten (!) Decals, orangefarbene Transitions-Gläser. Ziemlich teuer, das DIng, und seeeehr unique! Biete 50EUR Finderlohn!

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## caroka (27. Januar 2008)

Ich habe gestern mein Schutzblech, ich weiß es gehört einem Schutzblechfaher nicht anders,  in der Nähe der "Roten Mühle" verloren.  Könnte auch sein, dass ich es auf dem Weg dorthin, aus Kelkheim kommend, am Bach entlang  verloren habe.


----------



## Radlhasser (10. Februar 2008)

Hab heute (Sonntag) nachmittag auf der Standardauffahrt Hohemark/Fuchstanz mal wieder eine Brille verloren ... Point mit grauem Rahmen, schwarzen Bügeln, klaren Gläsern.
Billig - aber mir gehen langsam die Vorräte aus...  Muss zwischen dem Stich und dem Fuchstanz liegen ...  

War ne sehr unspassige Abfahrt - langsam, den Weg absuchend, und die Augen voller lecker Dreck ...  


Biete dafür ein Fundstück:  
Einstellstift für Rebound, Inbus mit Alu-Griffteil in rot. 
Irgendjemand wird demnächst Probs haben seine Gabel vernünftig abzustimmen.


----------



## Google (18. April 2008)

Kann man denn nicht so langsam den Thread rausschmeissen ? Der ist weder sinnvoll noch wichtig 

Danke und Gruß

Google


----------



## caroka (20. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Kann man denn nicht so langsam den Thread rausschmeissen ? Der ist weder sinnvoll noch wichtig
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> 
> Google


Ich find den okay.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich find den okay.



Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (20. April 2008)

Joo, ganz klasse wie oft der Thread strapaziert wird  Vor allem bin ich wegen der die Erfolgsquote doodaaaal begeistert


----------



## Friendlyman (22. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Kann man denn nicht so langsam den Thread rausschmeissen ? Der ist weder sinnvoll noch wichtig
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> 
> Google




Ich halte diesen Thread für ein wirksames Tool und er soll bleiben.

Der stolze Erfinder

Merke: Was man weit wegwirft braucht man früher als man es will.


----------



## Google (4. September 2008)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Ich halte diesen Thread für ein wirksames Tool und er soll bleiben.


Echt klasse das Teil  Hab den Thread grad mal wieder *gefunden
*


----------



## Maggo (4. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Echt klasse das Teil  Hab den Thread grad mal wieder *gefunden
> *



nerd. was hast du denn für ne merkwürdige beschäftigungstherapie aufs auge gedrückt bekommen???


----------



## Google (5. September 2008)

Bitte nur posten wenn man etwas verloren oder gefunden hat  Dein Beitrag gehört ja wohl hier üüüberhaupt nicht rein!


----------



## Frank (5. September 2008)

Etwas mehr Disziplin bitte, sonst räum ich hier auf.

Der Thread hier hat durchaus einen Sinn - Erfolgsquote hin oder her. Aber fast jeder verliert unterwegs mal was und Diebstähle sind leider auch an der Tagesordnung.

Also BTT !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BCSnake2 (10. Oktober 2008)

*Specialized FSR XC Modell 2007* 
vom Dienstag (07.10.08) Abend ca.21:00 Uhr
auf Mitwoch (08.10.08) Morgen 6:00 Uhr
in Frankfurt-Rödelheim gestohlen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240&page=43
Für Hinweise wäre ich Dankbar.
*Handy: 0162-9201465*


----------



## Google (4. November 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Disziplin bitte, sonst räum ich hier auf.


Hey Franky, räum endlich mal auf 

Grüße

Nervsack


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2008)

ich poste mal fÃ¼r meinen kumpel "taunusritter" :

"... falls morgen zufÃ¤llig jemand vom Foxdance aus den* Haustrail runter fÃ¤hrt, wÃ¼rde er direkt zu Beginn des zweiten Drittels (nach Querung des ersten Weges) durch die vglw. eng stehenden NadelbÃ¤ume fahren, auf ca. 5cm Schnee. Die erste Spur ist von mir von heute Nachmittag... Leider hat mir wohl jener von links reinhÃ¤ngende Tannenast in LenkerhÃ¶he den Tacho samt EmpfÃ¤ngersockel runtergehauen, ohne dass ich es merkte. Falls da jemand fÃ¤hrt, kÃ¶nnte er ja mal eine Minute gucken â FinderprÃ¤mie versprochen! "

anm.d.red. : der "haustrail" geht ca. 200m vom fuchstanz aus gesehen abwÃ¤rts links vom tillmannsweg ab und kommt letztendlich auf der asphaltstraÃe im reichenbachtal neben dem im bau befindlichen haus wieder raus.
passiert ist das ganze gestern.


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2008)

bin den trail mal abgefahren. habe aber nix finden können ...


----------



## fUEL (26. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin den trail mal abgefahren. habe aber nix finden können ...


 

naja wenn das Zeug was getaugt hat kriegt man es selten wieder.

Hatte vor 6 Wochen ne Adidas Brille verloren - da ich diverse Wechselscheiben dazu habe hab ich mir die dann halt wieder neu gekauft. ( war allerdings an der Rinne am Frankenstein vermutlich auf dem Parkplatz unten an der Bundesstraße beim Auto beladen) 
Schwarze Evil eye Size L  mit durchsichtigem Glas bestückt (einteiliges Glas) 

Sollte jemand die zurückgeben wollen würd ich sie gerne wieder haben.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Google (26. November 2008)

Na so langsam nach 1,5 Jahren läuft der Thread ja an  Allerdings ohne Erfolg

Vor ein paar Wochen hat ein Freund von mir die Kontktlinsen während des Bikens verloren. Er wollte es erst posten ich hab ihm aber davon abgeraten


----------



## Instantcold (26. November 2008)

@ google

Off-Topic  Es war zweimal eine


----------



## Erdi01 (26. November 2008)

... ich habe gerade meinen Verstand verlohren  

Er hört auf den Namen Google, wer ihn findet darf ihn behalten ...


----------



## Google (27. November 2008)

Kann man hier auch ankündigen, dass gleich einer 2 Zähne verliert


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2008)

im falschen fred gefunden:



wissefux schrieb:


> hab heut auch spikes verloren. und zwar beim rodeln
> 
> also wenn einer auf der rodelpiste richtung oberreifenberg zufällig zwei blaue runde plastikteile in 1-cent größe mit spike in der mitte findet. bitte mir mitbringen. die gehören zu meinen mobilen spike-set für schuhe.
> 
> ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## judyclt (3. April 2009)

Studentenausweis auf Viktoriatrail verloren


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> im falschen fred gefunden:



 danke, lugga 

ist ja gut gemeint, aber die braucht wirklich keiner suchen 

mal schaun, ob ich heut mittag nochmal richtung victoria-trail komme ...


----------



## botze (12. April 2009)

Moin Mädels,

ich habe heute gegen 18.00 Uhr eine farblose Radbrille auf dem Weg vom Fuchstanz zum Feldberg kurz vor der Feldbergstraße gefunden.
Habe sie an das Bushäuschen (direkt an der Straße) hinten an die Rückwand drangehängt.


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2009)

botze schrieb:


> Habe sie an das Bushäuschen (direkt an der Straße) hinten an die Rückwand drangehängt.


 Hab heut mal geguckt  Da war a gar keene


----------



## botze (25. Mai 2009)

Ist ja auch schon ungefähr mindestens wenn nicht noch länger her, dass ich die da hingehängt habe.
Wenns deine Brille war: Tut mir leid, dass sie weg ist. Hab mein bestes gegeben.


----------



## judyclt (3. Juni 2009)

Mein Ausweis wurde bei einem Kindergartenausflug gefunden


----------



## powderJO (27. Juni 2009)

...habe ich verloren und zwar heute.  

meine nagelneue satteltasche (keine kaufempfehlung: (topeak small) hat das gerüttel auf diversen trails leider nicht überstanden und sich selbstständig geöffnet und tja - alles weg. nur ein einziger reifenheber (blau) ist mir geblieben. 

wo es am wahrscheinlichsten passiert ist: *rotes kreuz-trail* vom feldi runter oder *victoria-trail.*

weg ist: *kartuschen-pumpenkopf (metall, silber, grün)*
zwei kartuschen (noname, silber)
schwalbe xxlight schlauch
ein reifenheber blau

die pumpe liegt mir am herzen, den rest kann ich verschmerzen....

dem finder spendiere ich ein bier - oder auch zwei oder auch eine erbsensuppe wenn er kein bier mag...


----------



## wartool (28. Juni 2009)

Ich habe heite eine ziemlich mitgenommen aussehende Kartuschenpumpe von SKS gefunden.
Sie lag in Einzelteilen auf einem Trailabschnitt im Taunus verstreut.

Sollte sie jemand vermissen -> PM an mich


----------



## powderJO (28. Juni 2009)

leider nicht meine.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2009)

hab auch was gefunden, aber an ort und stelle liegen lassen :

1. ein silbernes lenkerhörnchen, sauber an einem ast aufgehängt. auf dem trail vom staufen richtung kaisertempel. bergab linke seite. da ich schon zwei hörnchen habe und ein drittes irgendwie blöd aussieht, hab ich es dort hängen lassen.
frag mich eh, wie man sowas verlieren kann 

2. eine dunkelblaue brille mit dunklen gläsern. fabrikat unbekannt. lag auf dem trail vom großen mannstein runter richtung fischbach. da das teil keinen besonders hochwertigen eindruck machte, habe ich es sauber aus der fahrrinne raus auf die seite gelegt ...


----------



## Langly (9. Juli 2009)

Habe am 8.7. eine Brille mit hellen Gläsern tief im Wald Richtung Sandplacken gefunden. Nehme an, sie ging erst an diesem Tag verloren, weil sehr sauber.  

Einfach per PM melden, wenn`s der Besitzer liest.


----------



## swannema (22. August 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe heute (22.08) in der Nähe der Burg Frankenstein eine Blackburn Flea Rückleuchte gefunden. Funktioniert noch einwandfrei.
Der Besitzer soll mir einfach eine PN schicken.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## PFADFINDER (9. September 2009)

Guden, 

ich habe heute abend gegen 20.00 Uhr ein komplettes Laufrad gefunden. Jawoll. War allerdings auf dem Parkplatz Hohemark. Von daher noch halbwegs nachvollziehbar. Auf einem Trail hätte es mich doch schon derbst gewundert.

Ich hab's jetzt mitgenommen - war mir doch zu wertvoll, um es einfach an einen Baum zu hängen.  

Also, wer vermisst eins , wird ja wahrscheinlich schon aufgefallen sein- PM an mich (mit Beschreibung) 

Grüße

Der Laufradfinder


----------



## Th.Ritter (11. September 2009)

Hallo Laufradfinder,
Leider bin ich derjenige, der sein Laufrad auf dem Parkplatz Hohemark abgestellt hat und dann ohne daran zu denken nach Hause gefahren ist. Klar winkt Dir ein Finderlohn!!
Es handelt sich um eine DT-Felge (Hügi) mit schwarzen Naben und einem roten Aufkleber in der Mitte (240). Die Speichen sind schwarz; die Scheibenbremse ist von Magura und außen gewellt bzw. gezackt.
Bitte melde Dich per E-Mail o. unter Tel. 01624365608.
Bis bald


----------



## Karlina (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
Wo taucht gerade ein matt schwarzes leichtes Alu-MTB auf, hardttail, Rahmenhöhe 48,  auffällig kräftige Reifenprofile; Drehgriffschaltung. Auf Rahmen diagonal in  weißer Schrift: DHM (liest sich wie JHM) und oben: COMP. Das Rad ist nur wenige  Monate alt und gibt es noch bei Bikemax in FFM (zZ für 450 EUR, ich hatte es im Juni  für herabgesetzte 300 EUR gekauft). Es sieht teurer aus, und es gibt bei Bikemax auch ähnlich Aussehende von DHM zu 700 und 900 Eur.
Das Bike wurde Donnerstagabend, 1.10.09, meiner Tochter  am Kronberger Bahnhof vom Fahrradständer gestohlen. Nur, falls plötzlich diese  Tage jemand aus eurer Nachbarschaft mit einem solchen, eindeutig gebrauchten MTB antritt. Also: 80% mattschwarz, 15 % weiße Schrift, 5% Rotes (zB. in 2x  kleinen Schweizer Kreuzen).
Rahmennummer habe ich. 
Belohnung bei Erfolg garantiert. Vielen Dank. Es trifft immer die Falschen: bin Alleinunterhalterin......
Tel.: 0171-6305276


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Chris- (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Auf dem Holzkasten am Eingang zum Hohemark-Parkplatz lag gestern abend eine Klarsicht-Brille mit schwarzem Rahmen. Marke weiss ich grad nicht mehr. Habe sie dort liegen gelassen.


----------



## testi2 (2. November 2009)

Hallo.
Sollte jemand mal in Südtirol etwas verlieren - dort gibt es ein südtirolweites Fundbüro - wo alle Gemeinden, Züge, Büsse usw. die Fundsachen (massenweise Bikes und Zubehör) welche im Fundamt lagern eintragen: http://www.fundinfo.it. Vielleicht ist dem einen oder anderen damit geholfen...


----------



## Mr.Cube (17. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Sohn hat am vergangenen Sonntag (15.11.) in Kelkheim, in der Nähe der roten Mühle (in Richtung Schneidhain am Waldrand) seine Radbrille verloren.

Falls jemand fündog wird, bin ich für eine kurze PN oder eine Nachricht im Forum sehr dankbar.

1000 Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## wintergriller (10. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute Mittag meine Topeak Satteltasche verloren.
Passiert ist es mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit auf dem "Pflasterweg" vom kleinen Feldberg zum Furchstanz. 
Könnte aber auch schon vorher auf der Strecke Schmitten-Oberreifenberg-Feldberg-kleiner Feldberg-Fuchstanz passiert sein.
Ich bin Strecke später nochmal abgelaufen, habe aber nix mehr gefunden 

Falls jemand das Teil gefunden hat: Bitte melden. Das enthaltene Minitool war ein Geschenk und deshalb hätte ich es gerne wieder 

Eine Belohnung gibt es natürlich!

Danke und Gruß,
Daniela


----------



## powderJO (14. April 2010)

ich habe meinen garmin edge am sonntag verloren (halterung mal wieder gebrochen mal wieder) ...


... und fast sofort wieder bekommen. danke nochmals an den netten biker, der mir damit den tag gerettet hat.


----------



## radneuling (25. April 2010)

Sigma Fahrradcomputer am 25.04, höhe kelkheim/kaisertempel gefunden...
meldet euch...


----------



## radneuling (26. April 2010)

radneuling schrieb:


> Sigma Fahrradcomputer am 25.04, höhe kelkheim/kaisertempel gefunden...
> meldet euch...


sry Datum falsch, war der 24.04....


----------



## radneuling (30. Mai 2010)

habe am 29.05 in höhe badcamberg mein B&M (ix-red senso) rücklicht verloren,(ein grauer aufkleber mit der aufschrift "neu") ist drauf.
Falls es wer gefunden hat...ich nehms gern wieder,o)


----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2010)

...heute morgen am parkplatz hohemark gefunden. wer ihn vermisst bitte melden. sollte sich heir in den nächsten tagen keiner melden geht er ins fundbüro...


----------



## wartool (15. Juli 2010)

Habe gestern Abend auf dem Alten nen Schlüsselbund mit Haustür, Auto und Radschlüsseln gefunden. Vermisst jemand von Euch sowas?
Morgen geht das Teil ins Fundbüro in Oberursel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (15. Juli 2010)

Hi Wartool,
hast du den gefunden, bevor die Vierer-Gruppe an dir vorbei ist oder danach...

Gruß,
h.jay


----------



## wartool (15. Juli 2010)

davor!

also wart Ihr das?? ich vergesse leider immer die Namen *gg* aber die Gesichter kannte ich irgendwoher *gg*


----------



## h.jay (16. Juli 2010)

ja, wir sind an dir vorbei... nach genauem zählen waren wir fünf. 
Aber wenn du den schon davor gefunden hast, hat ihn keiner von uns verloren...


----------



## wartool (16. Juli 2010)

Neenee.. der "Verlierende" hat sich schon telefonisch gemeldet und bedankt... der hat den Schlüssel vorhin im Oberurseler Fundbüro abgeholt, wo ich ihn gestern Abend noch schnell eingeworfen hatte - also alles in butter..

Und ja.. kann sein, dass es 5 waren - war bestimmt durch die Ladys abgelenkt ;-)


----------



## Xah88 (17. Juli 2010)

Oakley Gascan schwarz wahrscheinlich in Nied verloren..unwahrscheinlich, aber falls sie jmd. gefunden hat -> bitte melden


----------



## DrMainhattan (4. August 2010)

Servus,

hab diese Toppeak-Tasche samt Inhalt heute auf der DH-Strecke beim Hochschieben gefunden. Passt nicht ganz zu den zwei kurz vorher hier beschriebenen, daher mit Foto...


----------



## jobue (22. August 2010)

Hi, ich habe am Samstag, dem 21.08.10 um ca. 18:00  beim uphill kurz unter dem Feldbergplateau (schwarzes Kreuz) ein Pärchen Brillengläser gefunden.  Bei Verlust bitte melden.

jobue


----------



## darkdesigner (6. September 2010)

Hi, mein Kollege hat am Samstag, 04.09. auf dem Trail (Gelber Punkt?) vom kleinen Feldberg in Richtung Königstein seinen Tacho verloren. Ist im oberen Teil noch vor dem Querweg (Fuchstanz-Rotes Kreuz) passiert, bei Fund bitte PM an mich.


----------



## DBate (4. Oktober 2010)

Habe meinen Lupine 5Ah Rahmenakku im Taunus verloren. Wahrscheinlich auf dem Feldberg verloren -  auf dem Weg kurz vor den Felsen oben (ist bei der Pause wohl aus dem Rucksack gefallen), evtl. aber auch unten am Parkplatz HM. Geschehen am 29.09.

Falls den jemand gefunden hat würde ich mich über eine Info freuen.

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (5. Oktober 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Habe meinen Lupine 5Ah Rahmenakku im Taunus verloren. Wahrscheinlich auf dem Feldberg verloren -  auf dem Weg kurz vor den Felsen oben (ist bei der Pause wohl aus dem Rucksack gefallen), evtl. aber auch unten am Parkplatz HM. Geschehen am 29.09.
> 
> Falls den jemand gefunden hat würde ich mich über eine Info freuen.
> 
> ...



UPDATE

Wurde vorhin von einem Freund daran erinnert, dass ich offensichtlich zwei Touren verwechselt habe.

Der Akku ist nicht auf dem Feldberg aus der Tasche gefallen, sondern höchstwahrscheinlich an der Downhillstrecke am Feldberg. Um genau zu sein, nach dem ersten Abschnitt der Strecke, also dort, wo der erste Forstweg gekreuzt wird.

Wie oben erwähnt, würde mich über eine Info freuen falls gefunden.

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Oktober 2010)

Falls jemand aufm Hünerberg eine silberne Brille mit roten Details und klaren Gläsern findet, die is mir  Ist zwar kein teures Modell aber für den Müll ist sie auch zu schade.

vielen Dank und viele Grüße
faker


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hab heute im Bereich der Burg Falkenstein meine 5 Jahre alte schwarze Tchibo Fahrradbrille verloren. Mit den gelben Gläsern drin. Falls die jemand findet, bitte melden...Ich hänge sehr dran...


----------



## wartool (24. Oktober 2010)

heute auf dem groben kurzen Anstieg kurz nach dem Trail hinter der Emminghaushütte Richtung AK ein getöntes Brillenglas gefunden.. habs mal mitgenommen.. wenns einer sucht.. PN


----------



## print (21. November 2010)

Habe heute auf dem Trail vom Feldbergfelsen zum Roten Kreuz im oberen Abschnitt (noch vor dem 2. Waldweg) meinen Sigma Tacho verloren. Bitte melden, wenn ihn jemand gefunden hat.
Danke


----------



## Cynthia (2. Dezember 2010)

Am Dienstagabend, 30.11.10, haben wir im Stadtwald nördlich vom Flughafen in der Nähe der Eisenbahnlinie ein Hinterrad-Schutzblech gefunden. Der ehrliche Verlierer darf sich gern bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (20. Januar 2011)

print schrieb:


> Habe heute auf dem Trail vom Feldbergfelsen zum Roten Kreuz im oberen Abschnitt (noch vor dem 2. Waldweg) meinen Sigma Tacho verloren. Bitte melden, wenn ihn jemand gefunden hat.
> Danke



Scheint ein beliebter Platz zu sein den Tacho in die Landschaft zu werfen,
mir ist gestern Abend das gleiche mit meinem VDO Tacho passiert, kann es aber nicht so genau eingrenzen da ich es erst nach der Abfahrt vom kleinen Feldberg zum Fuchstanz bemerkt habe, denke aber das er sich schon auf dem X-Trail verabschiedet hat.
Würde mich freuen das Ding wiederzusehen, allerdings liegt nun wohl Schnee drauf.


----------



## radneuling (6. Februar 2011)

am 06.02.11 die orangen Gläser meine Uvex Brille verloren, zwischen Sindlingen und Gundelhart irgendwo ,der nasenclip ist mit gaffertape verstärkt.

wo genau kann ich nicht sagen....


----------



## MrTosta (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
Habe am 26.02. am unteren Ende des Victoria Trails (kurz vor der Victoria Hütte) eine kleine Tchibo Fahrradluftpumpe gefunden in schwarz mit Druckanzeige.

Gruß, TS


----------



## CoAXx (13. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe vor einigen Tagen einen Speedsensort auf dem Volleulenweg gefunden.


----------



## botze (27. März 2011)

Habe heute in Frankfurt am südöstlichen Eingang zum Günthersburgpark das Vorderteil einer Topeak Kartuschenpumpe gefunden.


----------



## SvenMP (28. März 2011)

GPS-Tracker der Firma Wintec am 24.03.2011 unterhalb vom Victoriatempel gefunden. Gerät ist unbeschädigt, wer solch ein Teil verloren hat möge sich doch melden.


----------



## Adler1899 (10. April 2011)

hab meine schwarze stihl brille verloren, müsste zwischen fuxi, döngesberg, lipstempel und falkenstein gewesen sein... war vor ca. 2 wochen...


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. April 2011)

Hab heute auf dem Altkönig (Gipfel) ein paar Handschuhe gefunden. Möge der Besitzer mich anschreiben.


----------



## -Chris- (21. Mai 2011)

Rudy Project Brille an der Kuhkopfhütte (Winterstein) gefunden!
Der Besitzer möge mich anschreiben oder unter der Nummer anrufen, die ich an der Hütte hinterlassen habe.


----------



## radneuling (1. Juni 2011)

Graue brille mit organgen gläsern am Staufentrail(vermutlich) verloren, keine Markebrille.
Falls sie jemmand findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Raser (4. Juni 2011)

Nokia-Handy oberhalb der großen Kurve gefunden.


----------



## zebraman (17. Juni 2011)

metzgerpfad, gestern "schutzblech" gefunden.


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juni 2011)

blaue unterhose gr. 40 auf dem weg zum feldberg gefunden ..


----------



## x-rossi (23. Juni 2011)

lust auf 29er gefunden. gebe ich aber nicht mehr her, behalte ich.


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2011)

oh jeh ...................................eine arme verirrte seele ..


----------



## Nirolo (11. Juli 2011)

zebraman schrieb:


> metzgerpfad, gestern "schutzblech" gefunden.



Kommt wohl in Mode ^^ hab in der Nähe vom Forellenhof auch ein Schutzblech gefunden (bin nicht sicher obs auch auf dem Metzgerpfad war, kenn die Ecke noch nicht so gut)


----------



## Quitchibo (28. Juli 2011)

Habe letzten Samstag Nachmittag meine Oakley Jawbone Brille unterhalb vom Feldberg in so einem hölzernen Bushäuschen liegen lassen (wenn ich nicht so platt gewesen wäre, hätte ich da nie angehalten )
Vielleicht meldet sich ja der ehrliche Finder noch

Grüße
Christian


----------



## DBate (26. September 2011)

Moin,

auf dem Herzbertrail, im zweiten Teil (von oben gesehen) kurz vor der Stufe habe ich heute einen Zettel mit Hinweis gesehen, dass ein POLAR G3 GPS Sensor gefunden wurde.

Falls jemand das Teil vermisst; PM an mich, dann gebe ich die Mail der Finderin raus.

Gruss,
DBate


----------



## Rampe (30. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

habe heute meinen Lampenakku irgendwo zwischen Altkönig und Bogenschießplatz verloren, wäre schön den wiederzubekommen.

Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (3. November 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe heute meinen Lampenakku irgendwo zwischen Altkönig und Bogenschießplatz verloren, wäre schön den wiederzubekommen.
> 
> ...


Mir würde sowas im Dunkeln schnell auffallen, wenn's Licht ausgeht
Was für einer? Zellenzahl, Farbe, etc.


----------



## Rampe (3. November 2011)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Mir würde sowas im Dunkeln schnell auffallen, wenn's Licht ausgeht
> Was für einer? Zellenzahl, Farbe, etc.



Das Ding muss mir aus dem Rucksack gefallen sein, ich Trottel habe ihn wohl nicht richtig zugemacht, da die große Lampe noch am Himmel stand fiel mir das nicht auf, bis zum Parkplatz Hohemark.
War übrigends ein schwarzer Akku für die Hope 4, Hope steht auch drauf.


----------



## wartool (4. November 2011)

Radbrille mit recht dickem schwarzen Rahmen und orangenen Gläsern vor ca 2 Std. auf dem Alten gefunden... kann noch nicht lange gelegen haben.. war noch trocken trotz nassem Gras

Der Besitzer kann sich bei mir melden.


----------



## Kedi (4. März 2012)

Hallo,

habe heute zwischen Dettingen Wasserwerk und Rückersbacher Schlucht einen Vaude-Tacho gefunden.

Grüße, Sonny


----------



## GroßerNagus (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich (Volltrottel) habe heute mein Garmin Dakota in Alzenau verloren. Der Finder erhält seinen Lohn und tausende Danke!

Stefan


----------



## tomtomba (21. Mai 2012)

Habe am 20.05 auf dem Trail von der Biltalhöhe (gleich am Anfang des Zufahrtswegs am ersten Fischteich rein) über Könistein (Schulungszentrum DREBA), Schneidhein, Braubachtal mein SKS Steckblech für vorne verloren.. da es die Dinger nicht einzeln gibt wäre ich über eine Nachricht froh. 
lg
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nirolo (27. Juli 2012)

Hab' am Mittwoch am Victoriatempel eine Radbrille gefunden.


----------



## powderJO (2. August 2012)

Nirolo schrieb:


> Hab' am Mittwoch am Victoriatempel eine Radbrille gefunden.



zufällig oakley m-frame, schwarz, orange gläser? falls ja, könnte es meine sein ...


----------



## Nirolo (8. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> zufällig oakley m-frame, schwarz, orange gläser? falls ja, könnte es meine sein ...



Leider nein


----------



## cycle-lisa (26. August 2012)

Hallo, 
Bei bad homurg bei ffm wurde auf dem
Weg zum rennen das teamfahrzeug vom notebooksbilliger.de Team komplett beraubt- inkl. Material vom fuji rockets team. Bekleidung 2 ridley, 26"
und 29"' xx, sid worldcup,notubelaufraede, mt8;   1 fujibike 26" mit xt, 1 satz rennlauffrader mit scheibenbremsen(xtr) 2 saetze haico wheels mit prince/princes und teambekleidung! Reifen, maxxis, poc helme, garmin, und die olympiagabel vollcarbon prototyp sr suntour! Sowie evoc rucksack und tasche!! 
Falls jemand angebote bekommt oder einem etwas auffaelt, finderlohn gibts! Bitte melden!!


----------



## doko (27. August 2012)

Habe vorgestern am 25.08.2012 am Bombenkrater in Offenbach mein vorderes Laufrad von einem YT Tues samt Steckachse für eine Boxxer liegen lassen. 
Vielleicht taucht es durch eine Menge Glück ja wieder auf. Finderlohn gibt es auch


----------



## Taunide (12. September 2012)

09.09.12
SKS shockBoard, nähe Bogensport Anlage gefunden, recht dreckig


----------



## Dreizack (7. November 2012)

Ich gebe meine Fundsachen aus dem Vorder/Hochtaunus mittlerweile im Taunus Info-Zentrum Oberursel ab (U3 Endstation). 

Letzte Woche ein paar Ford Schlüssel. Vor einiger Zeit ein Fotoapparat, etc.

http://www.taunus.info/de/sidebar/taunus-informationszentrum.aspx

.


----------



## ronny1977 (11. November 2012)

Servus, habe im Taunus vor ca. 2 Monaten meine Rudy Projekt Brille verloren. Farbe ist silber-orange. Mit verspiegelten orangenen Gläsern. Verloren habe ich sie auf dem Weg zum Feldberg. Hatte auch ein paar Mountainbiker am Tag gefragt, leider hat wohl niemand meine Brille gefunden. In den Fundbüros wurde nichts abgegeben. Finderlohn - fall der ehrliche Finder hier angemeldet ist: 20 Euro.

Grüße

Ronny


----------



## account2.0 (12. Juni 2013)

Hab heute bei der Bürgelplatte ne schwarze Rolle gefunden, die aussieht wie von ner Kettenführung oder sowas. Liegt auf dem TP Bürgelplatte.


----------



## Spletti (14. Juni 2013)

account2.0 schrieb:


> Hab heute bei der Bürgelplatte ne schwarze Rolle gefunden, die aussieht wie von ner Kettenführung oder sowas. Liegt auf dem TP Bürgelplatte.




haha meinst du aufm victoriatrail? wenn ja weiß ich von wem die ist und sag ihm bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (15. Juni 2013)

Ahhhh das ist meine  

Brauch sie aber net wirklich mehr, als Finderlohn kannst du gern die ISCG Aufnahme dafür haben *fg


----------



## account2.0 (16. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank, ehrlich gesagt weiss ich gar nicht, was eine ISCG-Aufnahme ist und brauch das wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
Bürgelplatte ist das kleine "gipfelplateau", wenn man den Victoria vom Alti runterkommt und ganz kurz ein paar steile Meter hoch muss. An der steilen Stelle lag die Rolle. Rechts davon geht es eine Minitreppe hoch auf den eigentlichen "Gipfel", dort hab ich sie hingelegt.


----------



## Trust2k (16. Juni 2013)

Dank dir


----------



## bfri (12. Juli 2013)

Ich habe heute kurz nach 19 Uhr eine UVEX Radbrille oberhalb des Kaisertempels bei Eppstein gefunden. Ungefähr hier:

http://osm.org/go/0De63Qx27--

Wer dort lang gefahren ist und seine UVEX sucht, kann sich bei mir melden.

Gruß
Birger


----------



## Slashtrash (13. Juli 2013)

Teure Ausfahrt heute gehabt. Ich habe irgendwo zwischen Altenhain Sportplatz und Rote Mühle mein Dakota 20 verloren.

Dem ehrlichen Finder gebührt ein Finderlohn.


----------



## Rampe (18. Juli 2013)

Navis verlieren scheint der neue Sommertrend zu werden, habe Gestern meinen Garmin Edge irgendwo zwischen Sandplacken und Metzgerpfad verloren.

Finderlohn giebt es natürlich auch.


----------



## Cynthia (30. Juli 2013)

Wer vermisst ein Rücklicht? 
... auf dem Bahntrail beim quer liegenden Baum gefunden ...


----------



## tomtomba (1. September 2013)

Habe am Dienstag 27.08 zwischen Altkönig, Falkenstein, Falkensteiner Burg, Königstein mein nagelneues Topeak Tool verloren...

Vielleicht hat es ja jemand gefunden....


schönen Abend

Tom


----------



## Torque2009 (2. September 2013)

Hat jemand einen Fahrradcomputer am Winterstein verloren? Der Besitzer kann sich bei mir melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (13. September 2013)

Eben gerade diesen Schnellspanner, vermutlich von einer Rock Shox Psylo, oberhalb des Harderwegs gefunden.


----------



## preusse (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

habe meinen Garmin Edge am 29.9. auf der Abfahrt zwischen Altkönig und Falkensteiner Parkplatz verloren. Finder winkt Finderlohn


----------



## yo_eddy (1. Oktober 2013)

Vorbeugung für die Edge-Besitzer und die - hoffentlich - Wiederfinder:

http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2013/08/display-number-garmin.html

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## bikebecker (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Linkes dunkles Brillenglas von Rudy Project auf der WAB zwischen Fuchstanz und Reichenbachtal gefunden.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Freefall79 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe heute meinen Polar GPS G5 Empfänger auf dem Pflasterweg zwischen Kl. Feldberg und Fuchstanz verloren.
Nach Rückkehr hatte ich von der Pulsuhr ausgelesen, bis wohin die Route aufgezeichnet wurde und das war gerade knapp oberhalb des Stücks mit etwas gröberem Geröll bevor der Waldweg quert.

Grob hier:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=19/50.21862/8.45952

Nachdem ich eingrenzen konnte, wo ich das Ding verloren habe, bin ich nochmal hoch und habe da alles abgelaufen, doch nichts mehr gefunden.
Möglich, dass es gefunden wurde; solange der Akku nicht schlapp macht, blinkt das Ding ja grün oder rot.
In den Fuchstanz-Restaurants wurde auch (noch) nichts abgegeben.

Wer hat's gefunden? 

Bzgl. Finderlohn würde ich mir etwas einfallen lassen.


----------



## Freefall79 (8. November 2013)

'N Abend zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch um den 27.10. herum seinen Autoschlüssel bei den Glasöfen (Verlängerung d. Buchholzwegs unterhalb vom Roten Kreuz / Glashütten) verloren? Es wurde ein Schlüsselbund mit einem Stück Fahrradkette als Anhänger gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEP_Biker (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe am Sonntag den 23.02.14 nach der CTF Staufenbike in Hattersheim ein Paar schwarze BBB Handschuhe, sowie eine schwarze Fleecemütze verloren. Vermutlich habe ich die Teile beim Umziehen am Auto auf dem Parkplatz hinter dem Speedwaystadion liegen lassen.
Es sind zwar billige Teile mit deutlichen Abnutzungserscheinungen, aber dennoch sind sie mir ans Herz gewachsen. 
Wäre toll wenn sie jemand findet und bereit wäre sie mir gegen Portoerstattung zuzuschicken. Selber hinfahren und nachsehen lohnt sich für mich nicht, da ich 80 Kilometer anfahrt habe.

Danke.

*Edit: Die Teile wurden gefunden....Danke.*


----------



## Xah88 (10. März 2014)

Verloren: Ein großes *Stativ* am Großen Feldberg vergessen/verloren. Falls es jemand gefunden hat, wäre ein Meldung super


----------



## Natural_Events (12. Mai 2014)

Auf dem nicht vorhandenen Trail vom Gaulskopf nach Ziegenhain runter liegt ca. 300 m unterhalb vom Gaulskopf ein abgerissenes Satteltäschchen auf einem Baumstumpf. Der Verlierer möge es sich holen ... oder der der schneller ist. Natürlich nur zu Fuß, denn ein Weg im Sinne des Gesetzes ist da nicht; da lassen die aktuellen und eindeutigen Wegesperrungen durch gezielt gefällte Bäume keinen Interpretationsspielraum zu.


----------



## boetho11 (8. September 2014)

Ich habe am Samstag 6.9 gegen 16:30 Uhr einen Bikecomputer am Feldberggipfel gefunden (im Bereich der Ruhebänke), wer mit Modell etc nennen kann bekommt Ihn zurück.


----------



## BigTobi (5. Oktober 2014)

Hab heute morgen auf dem Forstweg vom Marmorstein zur Hohemark meine O-Neal Knieschoner verloren.
Dreckig und stinken sind sie auch. Dem ehrlichen Finder droht ne Belohung.


----------



## kreisbremser (6. November 2014)

hat zufällig jemand ne ALPINA Fahrradbrille Twist Four 2.0 Vl+ gefunden?
farbe schwarz... ist mir möglicherweise vom helm gefallen. evtl am parkplatz hohemark...


----------



## DaBot (23. November 2014)

Moin zusammen, Ich habe heute nachmittag gegen 1445/1515 leider am Altkönig meine Sonnenbrille verloren, wenn man hoch kommt gleich links wo man auf die Burg runterschaut und ein morscher Baum quer liegt. Ist eine Oakley Radblock Pitch schwarz/silber mit orangenen Gläsern. War eine halbe Stunde später leider schon weg. Würde mich freuen, wenn der ehrliche Finder sich meldet, Finderlohn gibt's natürlich. Viele Grüße!


----------



## bikebecker (29. März 2015)

Hallo
Rücklicht auf der Feldbergschneise  ( ungefähr höhe Fuchstanz ) gefunden. Abzuholen in Frankfurt oder Königstein.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## nikolauzi (19. April 2015)

Habe heute ein Rücklicht zwischen Fuchstanz und Sandplacken gefunden. Marke Trekock, ist nur der Teil mit Batterien und Licht, der Halter mit Batteriefachdeckel dürfte noch am Fahrrad geblieben sein. Batterien sind 2* Größe N, d.h. kurze AAA. Davon habe ich aber nur eine gefunden

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## UTC01 (20. April 2015)

Moin,
ich war gestern meine Winterbastelei das erste Mal ausführen. Fahrrad und Tour super, leider bei der Abfahrt u.a. mein Multitool aus der Satteltasche verloren. Falls jemand ein Topeak Alien II bei der Abfahrt gefunden hat, würde ich mich freuen 
Mir fällt es grad schwer die Abfahrt zu beschreiben - begonnen hat sie jedenfalls da, wo die große Wiese mit dem Brunhildisstein ist - in Richtung der Straße die zur großen Kurve führt, nur durch den Wald. Von da bis zum Taunusinfozentrum kann es passiert sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Juni 2015)

Wer immer vor ca. 1 Monat das Abus Bardo Schloss an der Kreuzung direkt zum Staufen hoch an das Schild gehängt hat, er ist in mein Nachtgebet eingeschlossen. Ich bin seitdem schon sicher 3 mal an dem Schloss vorbeigefahren und hab mich jedes Mal mehr gewundert.
Bis sich gestern rausgestellt hat, das mein etwas vewirrter Sohnemann vor ca. 1 Monat so ein Schloss verloren hat. 

Eben hochgefahren, Schloss hing noch...Schlüssel getestet....CHECK 




 



DANKE!


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Juli 2015)

Moin Leute,

in Facebook, Gruppe: "Mountainbiken im Taunus" hat jemand gepostet, dass ein iphone seinen alten Besitzer sucht. ...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/127177350804765/


----------



## nikolauzi (20. März 2016)

Habe vorhin einen Empfänger (?!) von einem Sigma Tacho gefunden. (RDS TL03)
Ort: "Wurzeltrail" vom roten Kreuz Richtung Königstein parallel zur Limesstraße/L3025.

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Marko S (21. Mai 2016)

Habe heute ein Navigationsgerät der Firma Garmin im Bereich Kocherfelsen gefunden.
Wenn einer das Teil vermisst PM mit genauen Angaben zum Gerät an mich.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Speedskater (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo Marko,
häng das Gerät mal an den USB Port vom PC und schau dir mal im Ordner Oregon die Datei startup.txt an, vielleicht steht dort die Adresse drinne.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Marko S (8. Juni 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hallo Marko,
> häng das Gerät mal an den USB Port vom PC und schau dir mal im Ordner Oregon die Datei startup.txt an, vielleicht steht dort die Adresse drinne.
> 
> Gruß
> Armin



Das mache ich mal danke Armin.
Konnte bis jetzt lediglich sagen das der Herr über 50 ist und ein Gewicht über 90 Kg hat.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## tomtomba (12. Juni 2016)

Garmin Edge 1000 gefunden.
Heute 12.06 auf dem noch im Bau befindlichen Teil des Flowtrails ziemlich am Ende kurz vor dem Fuchstanz.
Konnte das Geburtsjahr und das Gewicht auslesen...
Wer sich mit den richtigen Daten meldet...darf seinen Garmin gerne wiederhaben.....

Schönen Tag
Tom

Nachtrag...
nach etwas dedektivischer Fleißarbeit hat der Besitzer seinen Garmin zurück....


----------



## robbietobbie (28. Juni 2016)

Dann reihe ich mich gerne ein und zwar auf der Seite der Suchenden, da mir leider am vergangenen Sonntagmittag (26. Juni 2016) mein Garmin (Edge 705) von mir unbemerkt - vermutlich auf dem Trail zwischen kleiner Feldberg und Fuchstanz - vom Lenker gehopst ist; evtl. auch zwischen großer Feldberg und kleiner Feldberg (Normal-/Schotterweg). 
Aufgrund eines klassischen Sonntagmittag Zeitproblems konnte ich mich leider nicht unmittelbar auf die Suche machen und am späteren Abend war trotz ausreichend Licht nichts zu finden. 
Falls ihn also jemand gefunden hat und ihn gerne seinem Besitzer (mir ;-) ) wieder zukommen lassen möchte, gerne hier oder per PN oder per Telefon (0174-3418259) melden.
Lieben Dank auch hier nochmal an Marko, der mich netterweise auf anderem Wege schon kontaktiert hatte, wobei der seinige jedoch nicht der gesuchte war und wie ich jetzt so lese, hätte auch das Gewicht nicht ganz gepasst .

mit ein wenig Hoffnung & besten Grüßen,
Robert


----------



## Stobbelhopser (29. September 2016)

Servus,
ich habe gestern abend auf dem Schotterweg zwischen Fuchstanz und Feldberg (Parallel zum Flowtrail) ein Rücklicht gefunden. Sieht aus, als ob man das in irgendeine HAlterung schieben könnte.
Falls jemand jetzt unterm Sattel ins dunkle schaut kann er oder Sie sich gerne melden. 

Nadja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (17. März 2017)

Hi,
Habe am Mittwoch Abend auf dem Kliniktrail, direkt oberhalb des Hohemark Parkplatz, eine recht hochwertige Sportbrille gefunden.
Wenn jemand so was vermisst bitte mit Beschreibung per PM bei mir melden.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Farmerbob (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

Habe am Freitag in der Hektik bei dem starken Regen folgendes auf dem Parkplatz beim Taunus Info Zentrum Hohe Mark liegen lassen:

- Fahrradhelm - IXS Trail schwarz
- Fahrradbrille - Adidas Evil Eye schwarz mit orangenen Gläsern und Sehtstärke Clip
- Handschuhe - Ion Path grau braun
- GoPro Hero 5 inkl. Bustgurt

Vielleicht hat das ganze, oder auch Einzelteile, ja jemand gefunden. Würde mich sehr freuen und natürlich einen Finderlohn spendieren.

Gruß


----------



## sebalex (19. August 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, 

in der Nacht vom 18.8 auf 19.08 wurde mir aus der Tiefgarage in der Talstr. in Hofheim / Lorsbach meine Stevens Jura 2015 geklaut.
Mit der Kerb vor der Tür ist halt einiges Los in der Strasse.....

Es handelt sich um ein 29er, Rahmengrösse 20 Zoll mit folgenden Besonderheiten:

Mudguard rie:sel design - Grizzly (Bärengesicht schwarz weiss)
Race Face Lenker (schwarz weiss)
Handyhalterung Lenker (wicked chilli)
Ergon GS 1 Griffe (weiss schwarz)
Satteltasche Deuter
Pedale (Bärentatzen) DMR Vault (weiss)
Rahmennummer  S15FMOLHE0172
Aufkleber vom Händer am Rahmen :
Radieschen Bikes & more
Fritz Ritter Str 3
91077 Neunkirchen am Brand

Vielleicht läuft es ja Jemandem über den Weg. Würde mich freuen
Gruß
Bilder zeigen nicht die Sonderausttattung:


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. November 2017)

Hallo,
meine Frau hat gestern ihr Handy verloren (Nokia 113). Zuletzt gesehen am Fuchstanz. Sind dann den Altkönig hoch.
Vermutlich verloren oben auf dem Plateau oder auf der Südabfahrt durch die Ringmauern und dann über den Döngesberg zum Viktoriatrail. Verlust wurde bemerkt am Fuße des Döngesberg.
Danke fürs augenoffenhalten 

Erledigt: Beide wieder miteinander vereint


----------



## Trailfox (9. April 2018)

Hi,
ich habe am Samstag auf dem Weg hoch zum Altkönig einen Garmin Trittfrequenzmesser gefunden.
Falls jemand einen vermisst, bitte mit Beschreibung von Farbe und Art des Gummies, mit dem er befestigt war (ein Rest war noch dran) per PM bei mir melden.

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## Grenzwertig1337 (14. Oktober 2018)

Hab nen schwarzes Allzweckmesser zum aufklappen verloren. Oder eher ich weiß wohl wo es liegt, hab damit bei der Bushaltestelle an der Hohenmark, wo der Bus mit Hänger zum Sandplacken fährt meine Bremsbeläge gewechselt. Also nicht mit dem Messer, damit hab ich nur die Kolben zurück gedrückt. Da wird es wohl auch noch auf der Wiese liegen direkt neben dem Haltehäuschen.. falls jemand in der nächsten Woche dran vorbei fährt könnte es ja Mal einsammeln. Komme vor Mittwoch leider nicht mehr dran vorbei. 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak13 (13. November 2018)

Heute auf der Straße bei Oberursel gefunden. gehört das einem von Euch ?


----------



## k53 (22. Januar 2019)

Wahoo Fahrradcomputer
...gefunden am letzten Sonntag auf nem Trail Altkönig->Kronberg.


----------



## Kokomikou (26. April 2019)

Ahoi, habe wohl am Samstag irgendwo auf dem Weg von Falkenstein zum Altkönig, Flowtrail (unterer Teil) und Lipstempel eine kleine hellblaue Werkzeugtasche verloren weil mein Rucksack wohl leicht offen war. Falls es jemand finden sollte bitte melden.
Danke und Gruß, Lutz


----------



## bonusheft (22. Mai 2019)

Wir haben heute Abend in der Nähe des Lindenbergs einen Garmin gefunden. Falls ihn jemand vermisst, bitte Nachricht per PN.


----------



## Ollomat (17. Dezember 2019)

Hab heute auf dem Wiesental-Trail zwischen Wiesental und Langenhain-Ziegenberg eine Lampe  (Life Bee) gefunden. Wenn sie jmd vermisst, einfach eine Nachricht schicken (PN). Sie kann in Friedrichsdorf abgeholt werden.


----------



## bonusheft (15. Februar 2020)

Ich habe heute Mittag in der Nähe der Weißen Mauer eine Brille gefunden. Falls sie jemand vermisst, bitte Nachricht per PN.


----------



## Pixxel (9. April 2020)

Servus,
vermisst jemand in/um Darmstadt einen Rucksack? Oder hat den da jemand absichtlich plaziert? Lag nicht so da als wäre er dahingeflogen aber vlt hat ihn gemand vergessen?


----------



## bonusheft (30. April 2020)

Am Montag (27.04.) wurde mal wieder eine Brille gefunden. Dieses Mal auf dem Tillmannsweg Nähe Sandplacken. Falls sie jemand vermisst, bitte PN an mich.


----------



## tomtomba (19. Juni 2020)

Habe heute abend unterhalb vom Staufen auf dem Schotterweg der von Eppstein hochkommt einen Schützer gefunden...
Wer ihn vermisst, kann in gerne in Kelkheim abholen..

Happy Trails

Tom


----------



## ursinator2.0 (30. Januar 2021)

Hi, ich habe Sonntag vor einer Woche zwischen Kronberg - Fuchstanzweg - Feldberg eine kleine silberne Digitalkamera verloren (Canon Ixus mit SanDisk Karte) 
Die Kamera ist nicht besonders hochwertig (und dürfte das ganze auch kaum überlebt haben), aber auf der Speicherkarte sind Fotos von über einem Jahr drauf, die ich natürlich auch niemals gesichert hatte ( ich weiss, ). Die Kamera liegt wahrscheinlich irgendwo im Schnee und meine Hoffnung ist, dass sie mal wieder auftaucht, wenn der Schnee schmilzt. Wäre nett, wenn sie jemand findet und sich bei mir meldet, egal wie kaputt sie wahrscheinlich sein wird.
Vielen Dank 
(Foto zeigt die Verpackung mit schwarzer Cam, die gesuchte ist aber silber, die Speicherkarte rot-grau).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (6. Juni 2022)

erledigt


----------

